# 24 hour Reformed Radio!



## Andrew P.C. (Jul 26, 2012)

So, Ligonier just put out a new 24 hour reformed radio app. They call it RefNet. Here is also the link which talks about the program: Announcing RefNet: 24-hour Christian Internet Radio by Chris Larson | Ligonier Ministries Blog


----------



## newcreature (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm having a hard time opening this on my computer  but I will keep trying.


----------



## newcreature (Jul 26, 2012)

Andrew, thanks for sharing. I heard some good talk but it won't continue to play for me.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jul 26, 2012)

newcreature said:


> Andrew, thanks for sharing. I heard some good talk but it won't continue to play for me.



Interesting. Do you have windows? or do you use a mac? Maybe a pop-up blocker?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 26, 2012)

If it has only begun today, there may be some bugs to work out of the system.
Par for the course.

Maybe more than just a few bugs. It's cutting out frequently.
That makes me think it may be an issue with bandwidth and higher than anticipated traffic.


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2012)

I was at home today and listened to it as I worked. I thoroughly enjoyed it and had no problems with the website. Now if they would just release an Android app; I would love to have this in my car for long rides.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jul 27, 2012)

Great concept, but buggy on the pc. Less buggy on the IPad, but still cuts off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zach (Jul 27, 2012)

I think they are probably getting higher than anticipated traffic. I was listening to it maybe two weeks ago and had no technical difficulties. An awesome resource for the Reformed community.


----------



## Tim (Jul 27, 2012)

Great find. I love the medium of radio. I am glad to have another station to listen to. 

There is also this, which is a terrestrial radio station (Hudson Valley area, NY) with online streaming:

HOME : Redeemer Broadcasting | Redeemer Broadcasting, Inc.



> We are committed to historic biblical Christianity. We seek to be thoroughly biblical, properly catholic, and true to the faith of the Protestant Reformation. We affirm the historic faith as presented in the Apostles', Nicene, and Athanasian Creeds, and in the great statements of the Reformation such as the Canons of Dordt, the Heidelberg Catechism, and the Belgic Confession and the Westminster Confession of Faith and the Larger and Shorter Catechisms.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link Andrew.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 27, 2012)

Tim said:


> Great find. I love the medium of radio. I am glad to have another station to listen to.
> 
> There is also this, which is a terrestrial radio station (Hudson Valley area, NY) with online streaming:
> 
> ...



Redeemer is a terrific station. I listen every weekday, while I do my work. A real blessing! I do switch @ 3pm to Issues, etc, however. 

Re: Redeemer.....they are an interesting station, from Reformed to Moody to Lutheran to Baptist. You get a little taste of everything.


----------



## kodos (Jul 27, 2012)

This is fantastic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KSon (Jul 27, 2012)

Loving this...


----------



## caoclan (Jul 28, 2012)

Great!


----------

